# Comunidades uruguayas en el internet?



## Sprat89 (Jan 4, 2019)

Buenas gente. Hace un tiempo estaba en Reddit y se me occurriÃ³ preguntar en r/Uruguay quÃ© otras comunidades de uruguayos hay en la red. Uno de los usuarios me recomendÃ³ que venga a esta pÃ¡gina asÃ* que acÃ¡ estoy, haciendo mi primer post.

AdemÃ¡s de Reddit y Discord, Â¿quÃ© otras comunidades de uruguayos hay en internet?
Disculpen si este post no cumple con las reglas del foro, soy nuevo y todavÃ*a me estoy acostumbrando


----------

